# Complete Twist Grip by Tyco



## pumpdoc (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking for complete twist grip made by Tyco for Travis Bike Motor..


----------



## Fastfreddy (Feb 14, 2021)

I too would like to find one for my Travis. In the meantime I am using a modern throttle lever sold for other types of machines and using thin bicycle gear change cable and a spring at the carb to help open the throttle.



Pulling the lever back opens the compression release, pushing it forward closes the compression release and gradually opens the throttle.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Feb 14, 2021)

Is your Travis mounted on a bike?   Would like to communicate further.    Email or phone.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Feb 27, 2021)

Fastfreddy said:


> Is your Travis mounted on a bike?   Would like to communicate further.    Email or phone.



Yes, it is mounted on a Western Union girls bike. Would like to communicate with you.  fredslifer@gmail.com
Having difficulty in attaching pictures to this reply, but can easily attach to emails.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jun 27, 2021)

pumpdoc said:


> Looking for complete twist grip made by Tyco for Travis Bike Motor..



Hoy
w is your Travis project progressing. Happy to correspond. fredslifer@gmail.com


----------

